# New Bittoy v2 + Windows 7... am i the only one who can't access the "main" partition????



## Bonny (Mar 18, 2019)

Greetings to all NEW Bittboy-owners!

I got mine one week ago, a V2 with a 8GB microSD card. It was already inserted and came with the standard Firmware. It was booting fine, so i took the miscoSD card and inserted it into my Windows 7 PC by a card reader to add some nes/gb/gbc games. But the only partition/drive letter (F) i could access, was "boot" (256MB in size), and there were only the firmware files.

After this, i did some research and discovered, that the 8 GB card consisted of 5 partitions: rootfs (256 MB), boot (256 MB), main (3GB), an 3GB (!!!) unassigned partiton and a 256MB sized Linux partition. Anyway, i can't access the main partion, where i have to put any games files. I used tools like "Partition magic", "Linux File System for Windows", "HFS+ for Windows", but i couldn't get access to the main partition.

I then heard about CFW for the NEW Bittboy ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/bittboy-cfw-guide-v1-v2-updated-cfw_v2_beta_20190306.533122/ ), tooked the newest version (3.1), flashed it to the micoSD card - It worked, but it has the same stupid/sick partition-system.

I'am going nutz... am i the only one who has this problem? There have to be Windows Users out there with the same problem!  What on earth should i do?


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 18, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Greetings to all NEW Bittboy-owners!
> 
> I got mine one week ago, a V2 with a 8GB microSD card. It was already inserted and came with the standard Firmware. It was booting fine, so i took the miscoSD card and inserted it into my Windows 7 PC by a card reader to add some nes/gb/gbc games. But the only partition/drive letter (F) i could access, was "boot" (256MB in size), and there were only the firmware files.
> 
> ...



I use partition wizard or sth here you can sign letter to the partitions, and extend unalocated space to main partition (that with rom) because it uses as far i know ~4 gb. App is free and simple, and try to not sign letter for the Linux partitions because Windows mostly pops format box for this.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for the help. You mean MiniTool Partition Wizard? I already tried that. No matter how often as i assign a drive letter to "main", it dosen't help. It won't show up as a drive. What's sth?


----------



## Bonny (Mar 18, 2019)

In Minitool Partition Wizard the partition table looks as follows (attached file).

If i turn the *main* partition active or try to assign a drive letter, it still won't show up as a drive 

BTW: Translation

Datenträger = Storge Device
Nicht zugeordnet = Not assigned


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 18, 2019)

Bonny said:


> In Minitool Partition Wizard the partition table looks as follows (attached file).
> 
> If i turn the *main* partition active or try to assign a drive letter, it still won't show up as a drive
> 
> ...



I am not able to see IMG  but after changes you should apply changes in program to save IT to system.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 18, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> I am not able to see IMG  but after changes you should apply changes in program to save IT to system.



Yup, i know. All changes made, have to be applied. I did. Doesn't help. After i assign a drive letter to main, apply changes, it say's: "success!". But it still won't show up as a drive. In my despair, i'am starting to think about modifing the CFW Image file, add the games, repack it, and then flash it to the microSD... what a hassle! But i'am running out of options. This evening i have access to a Win 10 PC, gonna take the micoSD there, maybe he shows the main partition...???

What do you mean with "not able to see the IMG" And again: What did you mean with sth?


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 18, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Yup, i know. All changes made, have to be applied. I did. Doesn't help. After i assign a drive letter to main, apply changes, it say's: "success!". But it still won't show up as a drive. In my despair, i'am starting to think about modifing the CFW Image file, add the games, repack it, and then flash it to the microSD... what a hassle! But i'am running out of options. This evening i have access to a Win 10 PC, gonna take the micoSD there, maybe he shows the main partition...???
> 
> What do you mean with "not able to see the IMG" And again: What did you mean with sth?



I have Windows 10, you tried some USB card readers or buildedit laptop readers?

You could try also disk manager that is contained on Windows - then try set the letter. On Mini Partition Wizard i use to sign letter suggested letter - it should be first free letter, also try to extend unallocated space to "main" partition. On my case (flashed img twice) have different actions from system (latest build from 03.16 or 14 idk) mounting drive letters was different now have 2 partitions FAT16 and FAT32 mounted.

About IMG i mean that screenshot isn't showing, i tkink there is some problem with forum because now I even can't see any avatars even mine :/


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 19, 2019)

https://droidbox.co.uk/how-to/bittboy-custom-firmware-installation/


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2019)

Many thanks for the really detailed installation Link, and i did all these steps, but even after following your guide correctly, at the last step, there are not appearing 4 drives in Windows Explorer - ONLY ONE: "boot"!

It's a Windows 7 Machine, i'll take the microSD card to a Win 10 machine this evening. I'am curious, if the 4 drives will show up on this one 

P.S.: Seems like you're a professional. If i can't find another solution, is it possible to edit the CFW img file with a tool, add the games, repack it, and then flash it to the sd card?


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 19, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Many thanks for the really detailed installation Link, and i did all these steps, but even after following your guide correctly, at the last step, there are not appearing 4 drives in Windows Explorer - ONLY ONE: "boot"!
> 
> It's a Windows 7 Machine, i'll take the microSD card to a Win 10 machine this evening. I'am curious, if the 4 drives will show up on this one
> 
> P.S.: Seems like you're a professional. If i can't find another solution, is it possible to edit the CFW img file with a tool, add the games, repack it, and then flash it to the sd card?


 
Here is also video guide https://github.com/TriForceX/New-Bittboy-CFW/blob/master/Rev2-Guide-EN.md


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice video, thanks. I really did all these steps. The guy is also on Win10. Really have to try this on the Win10 machine this evening. If the drives don't show up there, it's gonna get really difficult. maybe trying a Linux Live DVD... 

Will post my results next day. Thanks for all the support


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 19, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Many thanks for the really detailed installation Link, and i did all these steps, but even after following your guide correctly, at the last step, there are not appearing 4 drives in Windows Explorer - ONLY ONE: "boot"!
> 
> It's a Windows 7 Machine, i'll take the microSD card to a Win 10 machine this evening. I'am curious, if the 4 drives will show up on this one
> 
> P.S.: Seems like you're a professional. If i can't find another solution, is it possible to edit the CFW img file with a tool, add the games, repack it, and then flash it to the sd card?


Older Windows versions are dumb and for some reason will only see the first partition on flash memory. On Win10 they should all show up. Linux sees them no problem as well.


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 19, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Nice video, thanks. I really did all these steps. The guy is also on Win10. Really have to try this on the Win10 machine this evening. If the drives don't show up there, it's gonna get really difficult. maybe trying a Linux Live DVD...
> 
> Will post my results next day. Thanks for all the support



Try windows disk management "diskmgmt" - tested card and for me it see all partitions but letter could be set only to FAT16 and FAT32 partitions.


----------



## fakk3 (Mar 20, 2019)

I have same problem with my sd card in windows 7. I can't access to "main" partition but I see it in Mini tool partition program.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes... no problems with Windows 10. I had access to an Win10 PC yesterday, and all 4 Drives showed up in the Windows Explorer after inserting the microSD card. I'am asking myself if it is possible to update/mod my Win7 machine so it would work here too...

windows disk management "diskmgmt" isn't working for me. I can't assign a drive letter with it, i already tried. 

BTW: New Beta of the CFW was released today  ... one day after i had access to the Win10 PC ... 

Will now set up Virtual Box, and install Win 10 there. Maybe this will solve my problem here with my Win7 machine


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 20, 2019)

Bonny said:


> Yes... no problems with Windows 10. I had access to an Win10 PC yesterday, and all 4 Drives showed up in the Windows Explorer after inserting the microSD card. I'am asking myself if it is possible to update/mod my Win7 machine so it would work here too...
> Strange... maybe it is time to update to 10, my laptop have 7 pro license and free upgrade to 10 pro...
> 
> windows disk management "diskmgmt" isn't working for me. I can't assign a drive letter with it, i already tried.
> ...


----------



## Spuppy (Apr 2, 2019)

Had the same problem using windows 7, managed to fix it with Bootice by setting the active partition to main then switching back to boot after i’d finished adding things

[Try to post something useful but bot blocks me from posting links, google “ agnipulse how to partition usb flash drive” for guide]

The above link explains how you can do this, should be fairly obvious when you read through


----------



## KamE_AleX (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm having the exact same problem. I'm gonna try to be really specific about how it goes.

1) Two MicroSD cards were used. A Kingston SDHC 8GB (the most basic one from Amazon) and a GSkill SDHC 16gb).
2) Tried in 3 different computers, all of them with Windows 10 Pro 64bit up to date (1809, fully updated).
3) Format in FAT32 with SD Formatter and also from diskpart (CMD) even with a Clean format.
4) Tried every single version since the release of the first CFW. All of them do exactly the same thing.
5) Image burned in the microSD card through an USB adapter, but also tried a laptop that has the typical card reader on a side.
6) Tried two different programs to burn the image. Win32diskimager and balenaEtcher. Same results.
7) The card works in the Bittboy (V2) but I can't get games in the main partition, because it's not visible for Windows.

So, take a look at this:




As you can see, only "Boot" has a letter. Main has been extended to fit the max size of the card, but it doesn't work either if I don't do that, so...

Now, if I select CHANGE LETTER, I can actually queue that in "operations pending". Then I press the Apply button and it applies the change... only that it doesn't. When the "working" window closes, no change is made.

Even by making the main partition active doesn't work for me.

So, somethings clearly wrong here. I've seen more people here and there talking about the same problem and noone seems to have an answer. Hopefully someone can guide us here.

Thanks in advance.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spuppy said:


> Had the same problem using windows 7, managed to fix it with Bootice by setting the active partition to main then switching back to boot after i’d finished adding things
> 
> [Try to post something useful but bot blocks me from posting links, google “ agnipulse how to partition usb flash drive” for guide]
> 
> The above link explains how you can do this, should be fairly obvious when you read through



Wow, that actually worked  why the other programs don't?


----------



## Spuppy (Apr 12, 2019)

“Wow, that actually worked  why the other programs don't“

Windows 7 is only able to recognise one active partition at a time that’s why. They fixed this in windows 10 but don’t want to add this into 7 cause they’d rather you switch to 10.

To clarify with 10, you need the creators update for it to work, I know a lot of people skipped on this cause of the problems it caused


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2019)

Spuppy said:


> “Wow, that actually worked  why the other programs don't“
> 
> Windows 7 is only able to recognise one active partition at a time that’s why. They fixed this in windows 10 but don’t want to add this into 7 cause they’d rather you switch to 10.
> 
> To clarify with 10, you need the creators update for it to work, I know a lot of people skipped on this cause of the problems it caused



I've had zero issues with Windows 10's stability. Those "problems" with 10 are almost always overblown.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 15, 2019)

Just boot into a Linux livecd and access them with no trouble.


----------



## ARTHAUSpixel (Jan 28, 2020)

HELLO I HAVE A BITTBOY AND DON'T LOOK ANYMORE IF YOU DON'T HAVE A GAMERS TYPE OF PC YOUR MICRO SD CARD WONT OPEN LIKE THE SITUATION YOU MENTION. LAST MONTH MY ASUS REPUBLIC OF GAMERS CRACK IT MOTHER BOARD SO IS NOT WORKING ANYMORE UNTIL I FIXED IF I DO, ANYHOW I TRIED TO OPEN THE SD CARD SINCE I DID OPENED IN THE POWERFUL PC AND I DID ADD GAMES EVEN PS1 ROMS AND ALL WORK SO I WANTED TO ADD MORE RECENTLY.
 I JUST MODIFIED MY "RETRO GAMES V3.0". THIS IS A HANDHELD KNOWN AS COOLBOY OR RS 97. THE BITTBOY USED THE RS-97 SETTUPS, BUT THE BITTBOY HAVE IT'S OWN FW. I MODED THE OTHER HANDHELD USING RETROFW AND IS THE BEST THING I EVER DONE.


----------



## ARTHAUSpixel (Jan 28, 2020)

RetroFW 2.0 supports simple networking over USB. Connecting to a PC with the device on, and choosing Charger, will enable the USB Ethernet gadget.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 29, 2020)

There's an internal SD card you can take out. I recommend looking at the partitions under Linux.


----------



## LukeDep (Apr 12, 2021)

I had the same problem, but I solved it with a completely different way: Android OTG!
In fact my smartphone, a xiaomi redmi 5 plus, allows me to read usb with a cable, and thanks to that I can see the Main partition.


----------

